# A new pump house



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 
For some time now there has been on the â€˜to doâ€™ list a pump house for my water tower. There is a plan in the marvelous book â€˜Up Clear Creek on the Narrow Gaugeâ€™, which has a large amount of very useful plans in it; after a long time it is now available after a re-printing from 'www.bobhayden.com' (no connection with them!) 

The plan was duly scanned and enlarged, then the plan checked against the space that I had for it. 
It fitted well and a start was made on building it, first a couple of windows were made and then the walls are from 5mm PVC solid foam, with the ends rebated into the sides, and the outer corners are covered in plastic angle. The interior corners are stiffened with some pieces of scrap plastic. The roof pieces are from 1.5mm plastic card. 

The large smokestack is from PVC cold water pipe and because it has a considerable length outside it needed some internal support. This was another â€˜gable shapeâ€™ fitted internally, as in the photo; the pipe capped at both ends to stop insects making a new home for themselves and also to stop water getting in is screwed and glued to the gable; and also glued to the under roof which is from .060 plastic card. 


When the walls and roof were complete, I added the battens (for board and batten) are added onto the walls after a top and bottom board are added. 
The large pair of doors would have allowed access for servicing of the boiler which would have been placed behind them â€" the small door is where the coal was shoveled in from a coal car alongside. 


Painting is under way, it will be grey and dark green, with the grey coming from B&Q(a local DIY chain - like 'Home Depot') Masonry paint â€˜testerâ€™ pots. The green is enamel paint. In the photos there is an undercoat for the green done, with some of the topcoat applied. 
The building will sit on a roof tile, for a foundation, and the plastic angle for fixing the building to this has been fitted to the tile, it is not very big being approx. 16â€� x 9â€� 


The roof I think will be corrugated iron, early views show shingles, but I think there possibly would be a fire risk from those so with my â€˜Health & Safety hatâ€™ firmly on the corrugated iron option is a front runner! Whichever is used there will be 3 guy ropes added from .8mm brass wire with fixing loops added to the roof and stack. 
Here are a few photos, with work still continuing. 




















A couple of photos with it in location when I was marking out the roof tile for the fixing points. In the background the water tank towers above! 
Now a couple of photos of the internal gable roof shaped stiffener for the smokestack; the first is a worms eye view, but he will not find a home here! The ends are blocked of with a couple of discs (add another line of glue around the join to ensure a good fixing, and sealing of the join. 











A final photo taken from the end; in addition the upper bar that is the fixing for the upper edge of the roof panels can be seen, don't forget that one roof panel is wider by the thickness of the under roof panels to allow a good gluing area by moving the join down to the side' I have used 1.5mm plastic card. A 'scrap plastic' corner stiffeners is also visible. 










Work continues with more painting being done.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

Really looks great! Thanks for posting the pics. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## tiespike (Jan 6, 2008)

That certainly looks good. Also I like the look of the building in the background, it certainly stands out . What is its function? 
Great work 
Dave


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter, gawd, you work fast! That looks great. And it only took you a reasonable length of time, unlike someone I know intimately. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By joe rusz on 04/16/2008 10:50 PM
Peter, gawd, you work fast! That looks great. And it only took you a reasonable length of time, unlike someone I know intimately. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif" border=0>





Hi Joe, 

Nah, you have a large and complicated building in Riders Crossing - this is a simple 'titch' of a building - well large shed really. Spring is tentatively arriving (one step forward, and then one step back to cold old winter) here and that has started some new work. 


Thanks for the comment - your new store front looks good, some time and somewhere buried in the 'to do' list there is a large store; it will stay there for a while!


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

I agree with the other fellas, you just keep them coming. I wish I could complete my projects in the short amount of time that you do. The little pump house is a needed structure next to your water tank. Isn't that the Blackhawk Boiler Works behind the pump house?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Rich, 

Thanks for the comments; NO that is not the Blackhawk Boiler works, though it is based on it (and is shorter) - the Clear Creek book in use again! 

It is the 'Fletcher and Evans' boiler works (and it fits onto a 3 x 2 paving slab) at Sycamore Creek, named after two friends, of whom one is obvious) and will have the machine shop (shortened to fit onto a 2 x 2 paving slab, that will back on to the side of the garden dividing fence - in effect its a half low relief) built to go with it. 

I have changed my mind about the pump house roof - (tradition has triumphed, and also matching it to the other buildings in the depot group!). Both rooves will now be shingles and those are being applied now. 

How is the new house and layout? Or, and I quite understand as I have done it (& mine was only 6 doors down the road!) that you are either recovering from the trauma or haven't yet found anything from the myriad of boxes and crates that contained everything for the move. 

Next may be the coal box in the last but one issue of the Short Line Gazette.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 

The pump/boiler house is now finished; I decided that shingles would have been more likely than corrugated iron, and it would then match the rest of the buildings in this area. 

The roof was then shingles with my usual tarpaper shingles, capped of with a metal ridge, which has also been added to the front of the tool shed. 

I added a small stovepipe from scrap tube. This needed a couple of extra pieces of metal flashing added so another pair of pieces were cut from a soda pop can and fixed in position. 

I had already cut a protective plate from plastic for fitting around the smokestack, but I decided it would be much better in metal, so the design was transferred and the new piece fixed in position, When all was dry I added a loop round the smokestack, and then fitted the 6 small hooks for the guy wires, which make it look much better, and will protect it as well, then the guy lines were added from .8mm brass wire. 

All the painting was completed, and then varnished for weather protection, and it is due to be fitted in position very soon. 


Here are some final views of it, the last one showing the new coal store location as well. 












a view from the toolhouse end. 










a view from the other end - for the window glass I use portions of the clear plastic packaging (some pre-formed - cut out the flat bits - they are perfect for small windows)that is everywhere nowadays, glued in with impact/contact adhesive, painted on the rear face, then varnished on both sides for protection. Then they are glued into the pre-cut holes for them. Use a an 'antique' white rather than the modern 'brilliant colors - I find it looks better. 











A final view of the roof, showing the extras I added. The roof end of the guy wires have a small piece of plastic crad added to indicate a small fixing plate; the small hook is fitted and glued into a hole with the end bent over inside. 











Here it is in location, and also shown is the present building I am working on, the coal store; this, like the pump house is also fixed to a large roof tile to keep is in position. The depot throat at this end is going to be quite busy, the 'main line will be at the back of the depot.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That is super. See a lot of water towers, but not too many pump houses. I like the large stack a lot. 

Makes me want to add a stack to the small pump house kit I built a few years ago.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful structures Peter!







Man, you're really cranking these things out!! Oh to be retired! &nbsp /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of good ideas there, Peter. It turned out very nice. I like your continued use of your RR colors.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great. Very simple and exceptionally nice.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By San Juan on 04/28/2008 10:02 AM
That is super. See a lot of water towers, but not too many pump houses. I like the large stack a lot. 
Makes me want to add a stack to the small pump house kit I built a few years ago.





Hi Matt, 

Thanks for the comments. Don't forget to add a cap (just inside the top of the stack, and another at the bottom end) those add some strength to it and stops it getting bugs in it!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/28/2008 10:27 AM
Beautiful structures Peter!







Man, you're really cranking these things out!! Oh to be retired! &nbsp /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif" border=0>




Hi Dwight, Thanks for the thoughts! This RR keeps me busy - no lounging about - and that is a good thing it itself! Don't let them kid you that retirees have nothing to do - the more the merrier, we just get paid less!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 28 Apr 2008 10:02 AM 
... See a lot of water towers, but not too many pump houses....
Mine both have windmills, they take up less space. But you're right. The water had to get in there somehow. --- Pump house. windmill, spring above the tank, artesian well, or (rarely) city mains....

I might just have to steal the little detached boilerhouse idea for my factory, tho. But, the question is... which side? Between the factory and the main, or the team track and the pond with piping running overhead? hmmmmmmmm. Thanks! Just what I needed, another project.... lol.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Got any Pictures of the orange colored building in the back ground. 

You Pump house looks great.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, it's all YOUR fault that I got nothing else done this afternoon...... Thanks!


















http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/boilerhouse.htm


----------

